# Solved: WIN 7 weather desktop "gadget"



## SteveinSac

Hello Techs; on WIN 7 home version, there's desktop "gadgets" that come with, and I've had the Weather gadget for years.... suddenly yesterday its disconnected, only a blue box with "cannot connect to service". I have full internet & e-mail, so I assume it's a Microsoft problem. I called them, we did a admin full-system scan, no help, & guy hadn't heard of this problem and couldn't help. Of course, right?? Anyone heard of this sudden problem and have a solution, I'd sure appreciate it, thanks! Steve in Folsom, CA.


----------



## KomputerKid

It might just be temporarily down or it might be "out of business." A lot of gadgets just don't get supported anymore.


----------



## SteveinSac

That's it, Brandon, it's gone away... I clicked on "get more gadgets" and Microsoft has discontinued gadgets, they are too dangerous & vulnerable to hackers, some were used to take over PC's. Too bad the Microsoft "expert" on the phone is clueless, woulda saved me some trouble! I'll have to find a replacement, thanks for helping. Steve


----------



## valis

Ifyou have to have them http://rainmeter.net/.


----------



## vigilant

I am having the same issue. It stopped updating like 2-5 days ago. Now I closed it, and it says cannot connect to service. I hope it comes back.


----------



## valis

It most likely will not.


----------



## Pied

They may have discontinued support, but that is NOT why the gadget stopped working. I have three systems in my garage, and my work system, all running Windows 7 x64, and all but 1 have working weather gadgets. I don't know the solution, but but it isn't like everyone's weather gadget stopped working...just some of us.


----------



## vigilant

Oh really? Well I hope it comes back.


----------



## vigilant

Check http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/gadgets
And also, for an alternative try: http://www.accuweather.com/en/downloads


----------



## Kot86

I just logged in to say its not "solved" in this way ("Gadgets have been discontinued", "Microsoft has discontinued gadgets" and so on)!
Here how you fix this issue:
Go to "C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Live\Services\Cache", open "Config.xml" (RMB -> Edit) and save it (File -> Save) without doing any changes. After 10-20 seconds restart the gadget!


----------



## vizguy

Kot86 - genius solution! Thank you. So much misinformation out there on this topic.


----------



## vigilant

Kot86 said:


> I just logged in to say its not "solved" in this way ("Gadgets have been discontinued", "Microsoft has discontinued gadgets" and so on)!
> Here how you fix this issue:
> Go to "C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Live\Services\Cache", open "Config.xml" (RMB -> Edit) and save it (File -> Save) without doing any changes. After 10-20 seconds restart the gadget!


What is RMB?


----------



## Kot86

*vigilant*, *R*ight *M*ouse *B*utton


----------



## vigilant

Kot86 said:


> *vigilant*, *R*ight *M*ouse *B*utton


Omg Kot86. thanks, the weather gadget is now updated and alive again.


----------



## Johnny2K

valis said:


> Ifyou have to have them http://rainmeter.net/.


I decided to try that. I'll probably get it sorted in about 6 months.


----------



## valis

I installed for my ex-wife on her vista rig, wasnt that bad. I had the widgets for about a day before I realized I never used them and they were chewing up processor speed. She liked them, though.


----------



## Pied

Kot86 - thanks! I'll be watching to see if it glitches again, but so far so good!


----------



## Cardington

Kot86 - have just registered with TSG to post my thanks. Your simple solution fixed the problem. Obviously hadn't been withdrawn as a feature as this only affected one of my Windows 7 machines (although it was the only Home Premium one, the rest are Pro) - all are up to date. Great Guy!

All the best,


Steve


----------



## Kot86

Cardington said:


> Kot86 - have just registered with TSG to post my thanks. Your simple solution fixed the problem. Obviously hadn't been withdrawn as a feature as this only affected one of my Windows 7 machines (although it was the only Home Premium one, the rest are Pro) - all are up to date. Great Guy!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steve


Thank you too! Glad to hear it worked for you!


----------



## jenniferlynn329

Kot86 - mine was a Windows 7 Professional, and your easy solution fixed mine too! Thanks, so much!

"I just logged in to say its not "solved" in this way ("Gadgets have been discontinued", "Microsoft has discontinued gadgets" and so on)!
Here how you fix this issue:
Go to "C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Live\Services\Cache", open "Config.xml" (RMB -> Edit) and save it (File -> Save) without doing any changes. After 10-20 seconds restart the gadget!"


----------



## valis

this is all I need to see to not use gadgets any longer. Please note you are doing so at your own risk.

https://technet.microsoft.com/library/security/2719662

thanks,

v


----------



## rkf180

KOT86 I had the same problem,. the fix you posted worked great t/you


----------



## Pied

I just updated my nvidia drivers, and that stopped the weather gadget again. The fix repaired it, but somehow I doubt it was a pure coincidence....

I'll watch for that the next time I do a driver update.


----------



## am1590

Kot86 said:


> I just logged in to say its not "solved" in this way ("Gadgets have been discontinued", "Microsoft has discontinued gadgets" and so on)!
> Here how you fix this issue:
> Go to "C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Live\Services\Cache", open "Config.xml" (RMB -> Edit) and save it (File -> Save) without doing any changes. After 10-20 seconds restart the gadget!


FIXED!!! Thanks a million, so much false information out there.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll close this now since the matter is solved. The fix will remain here for anyone who needs it to find.


----------

